# When to replace



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

When do i need to replace my stored water that i stored on January 2 , 2013 ? I cannot remember if its every 6 months or every 3 months . Google is telling me 3,But i highly doubt it .


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Good question.

If it's treated and stored dark it's probably not even needed at 6 months.

Mines going to wait a year anyway.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

What kinda water? What was the source? 

Water that is treated by boiling or chemicals like chlorine will still have some living organisms in it. After the chlorine disperses it will grow critters. You can make it drinkable again by treating it again with something like bleach. Water that you buy in gallon jugs or such will probably last just about forever if unopened.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I generally use the time change to help me remember these things. Time changes, replace batteries in BOB gear, smoke detectors, house flashlights, lanterns, etc. Use those replaced in the kid's toys and gadgets as needed. Replace or check exp dates and sizes on BOB food and clothing. Rotate water supplies, use up what was stored and refill fresh or replace.
So, I use 6 months as a general guideline.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

swjohnsey said:


> What kinda water? What was the source?
> 
> Water that is treated by boiling or chemicals like chlorine will still have some living organisms in it. After the chlorine disperses it will grow critters. You can make it drinkable again by treating it again with something like bleach. Water that you buy in gallon jugs or such will probably last just about forever if unopened.


I stored it myself , take 2 liter soda bottles soak them out with soap and water for about 10 minutes to get rid of all the sugars , then i added a drop of bleach and swished it around to kill all bacteria ( cap included ) . Then i added water from my Brita (the water here is really nasty even from the city ) and then another drop of bleach , and finally screw the cap on tight as you can and store it in a cool dark place .


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds pretty easy just to redo them. If you are lazy I would just add 4 drops of bleach (1 drop/pint) and reseal. Large containers of water are another story. I would just retreat these for sure.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

No matter how long you store, or how you prep the water, don't forget to airate when you open the bottles. Easy enough to do. 
Take a bottle that is full, pour half into ane empty bottle and shake. Re-oxigenates the water.
Will make a considerable difference in taste.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

I am not sure what really go bad. I have always boiled my stored water before I used it. I can't stand the taste of bleach, hey I am used to well water so yes I can smell it. Once it is boiled and cooled I then poor it in a Britia jug and use it from there. I have kept water for over a year before and never had a problem. Now since we have moved I guy the big blue 5 gallon jugs of water for drinking and cooking then we have a couple of garbage cans we used for flushing the toliet and doing dishes.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I keep my water for longer than 6 months but that is a good guide line. When I decide to replace my water then I wait till I'm ready to replace my filter, start using the old water (only a few million years old), with "new" water from the new filter. I do not use bleach.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We store water for a year if its not going to be used for consumption. If so, it's 6 months.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

-prepper- said:


> When do i need to replace my stored water that i stored on January 2 , 2013 ? I cannot remember if its every 6 months or every 3 months . Google is telling me 3,But i highly doubt it .


Water does NOT get old..it lasts forever--you are drinking water that has been around for billions of years.
Did this group actually think water was made new each time you bought a bottled water??
People, if you have ways to purify your water, and bless you if you don't with all the ways mentioned on these forums, all the water needs is purification before drinking.
I expect to leave my (20) 30 gallon drums alone till ready to drink!!!!And when emptied, use them to catch rain water, if there isn't a law forbidding that.

And please store Vitamin C(or Tang){{{or koolaid, or instant tea, fruit drinks, or Countrytime}} for that awful bleach taste if you do not buy a BERKEY.
Powdered form, crystal vitamin C, lasts for years.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Honey never goes bad, I still use FIFO to rotate my supply. Some people don't rotate their water or food stores. Some people do. Some feel the need to use multiple punctuation symbols, some don't.

Whatever works for ya.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Just think, you drank water that pass through Cleopatra's kidneys today!


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

I understand that its billions of years old and what not and yes i understand i can filter anytime but Im storing the water for if i need it at any times notice .


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The biggest thing to making water "un-old" is to aerate by pouring it between two clean buckets to get some oxygen back into it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

-prepper- said:


> I understand that its billions of years old and what not and yes i understand i can filter anytime but Im storing the water for if i need it at any times notice .


Then use pool shock, calcium hypochorite before.
The instructions are probably on this forum, the 1 LB bag will purify thousands of gallons, shelf life is indefinite, and costs $4.
It's a win-win.....-win!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

swjohnsey said:


> Just think, you drank water that pass through Cleopatra's kidneys today!


Or worse!!!:brickwall:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

mpguy18 said:


> No matter how long you store, or how you prep the water, don't forget to airate when you open the bottles. Easy enough to do.
> Take a bottle that is full, pour half into ane empty bottle and shake. Re-oxigenates the water.
> Will make a considerable difference in taste.


It may help release odors that are in the water but it doesn't add oxygen. Water always has dissolved oxygen, nitrogen, and other atmospheric gases in it. The colder the water is the more gases it can hold.


----------

